
When, specifically, is the best time for morning exercises? - spodek
http://joshuaspodek.com/when-specifically-is-the-best-time-for-morning-exercises
======
WeEatnKid
Morning may be a convenient time for some people from a schedule perspective,
but cortisol is very high when waking and decreases throughout the day. Not
only is cortisol catabolic, it can increase the chance of injury during a
workout. ~6 hours after waking is supposedly optimal, as your cortisol has
dropped off since waking and your testosterone starts to peak -- this affects
muscle protein synthesis. With that being said, exercising is often better
than not exercising.

